# Glock Gen 4 some problems?



## mik3gun

Hi guys.

I have been reading before buying my first handgun.. my optiones are mp9 , glock.. but I have read some forums about the new glock gen4 has somes issues. for example, It can jamm frequently for something in the spring.. is this true?


----------



## VAMarine

The Gen 4 17, 22, 19, and 23 feature a dual spring setup. initially the 17 and 22 had the same recoil spring weight and the 17 suffered some reliability issues. They reduced the weight in the 17 springs and the 19 springs. That being said some shooters are still having issues with the Gen 4 19, my wife has one and while the gun was more reliable than not, it had a few issues. We replaced the recoil spring assembly with an aftermarket kit that has the same single spring/weight as the Gen 3 Glock 19 and the gun hasn't had a problem since.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

This is good to know. I have a Gen4 for a duty weapon and I've had a few issues with it.


----------



## RUT

>> We replaced the recoil spring assembly with an aftermarket kit that has the same single spring/weight as the Gen 3 Glock 19 and the gun hasn't had a problem since.<<

Would be interested to know more details here.

Tnx..RUT


----------



## VAMarine

RUT said:


> >> We replaced the recoil spring assembly with an aftermarket kit that has the same single spring/weight as the Gen 3 Glock 19 and the gun hasn't had a problem since.<<
> 
> Would be interested to know more details here.
> 
> Tnx..RUT


We ordered it from Glockmeister, they just updated their website and I don't see the part but if you call them they'll be able to help you out.

All it is is a direct replacement kit that has a steel rod made to fit the Gen 4 and had the Gen 3 spring weight (other weights available)


----------



## RUT

Ok, thanks for the info. I was just on their website and noticed no offerings for the Gen4, but I'll give them a call later.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

RUT said:


> Ok, thanks for the info. I was just on their website and noticed no offerings for the Gen4, but I'll give them a call later.


Let me know what you find out.


----------



## pistolero_loco

*Glock 17 Gen 4*



mik3gun said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have been reading before buying my first handgun.. my optiones are mp9 , glock.. but I have read some forums about the new glock gen4 has somes issues. for example, It can jamm frequently for something in the spring.. is this true?


I bought the 17 gen 4 a couple of months ago and had problems. Jammed, then cleared it, shot again and it wouldn't eject. Sent it back to the factory, they fixed it. Shot it once since, but now my confidence in the gun is not where it should be. If I had to do it over again, I probably should have stuck to the tried and true version (pre-17).


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I'm still having issues a month after buying it and about 7-800 rounds through it. It's also my duty weapon and this does not make for a good situation. I got in touch with the local Glock rep and they overnighted me a new guide rod assembly to try out. If this doesn't fix it, I'm going to demand a replacement (they don't want to lose LE buyers). Either way, I'm with the above poster. My confidence in the weapon itself has diminished greatly. Even if this new part does seem to fix it.....it just still won't seem right to me (that's how my head works ). I currently have a bid on an XDM45 to replace it as my duty weapon. If it's fixed, I may keep it for off-duty carry, but that's still up for grabs. We shall see what happens! :watching:


----------



## RUT

>>they overnighted me a new guide rod assembly to try out<<

Did they tell you what will be different about the new assembly?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

RUT said:


> >>they overnighted me a new guide rod assembly to try out<<
> 
> Did they tell you what will be different about the new assembly?


He made it sound like it's the same Gen4 assembly, just a new one. To be honest, if that's the case, I'm a little doubtful that it will fix the issues. If it does, then that's great. But, like I said above, my confidence in the weapon has diminished big time.  I never would've expected these types of issues with a Glock. I've never had problems with them in the past and that's the reason I bought a Glock in the first place!

ETA:










It couldn't be any more "picture-perfect" than that! :smt076


----------



## RUT

>> We replaced the recoil spring assembly with an aftermarket kit that has the same single spring/weight as the Gen 3 Glock 19 and the gun hasn't had a problem since. <<

Just curious as to whether you've considered this "fix" or not? I've only got 100 rounds or so through my Gen 4, and so far so good. However, if it does act up I'll consider trying the above out.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

RUT said:


> >> We replaced the recoil spring assembly with an aftermarket kit that has the same single spring/weight as the Gen 3 Glock 19 and the gun hasn't had a problem since. <<
> 
> Just curious as to whether you've considered this "fix" or not? I've only got 100 rounds or so through my Gen 4, and so far so good. However, if it does act up I'll consider trying the above out.


That would be a last resort for me. The way my mind works, I shouldn't have to spend my own money to fix a firearm that should've worked properly in the first place....especially when it's a LE purchase for a duty weapon. If they won't resolve the issue and/or replace the weapon, then I will probably go with the above fix and sell it (if that fixes the issues). Either way, Glock needs to do something about this. It happens every time I'm at the range and even happened multiple times during one of my qualifications for work. :smt076 I don't feel very confident in the firearm and it sucks since I carry it daily...


----------



## RUT

Did your troubles start from the get-go or after getting some time on it?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

RUT said:


> Did your troubles start from the get-go or after getting some time on it?


They were there from the start. 

Then, I tried to narrow down all of the reasons. I tried multiple different types of ammo, marked magazines, shot with two fingers (limp-wristing) and determined it's something with the gun itself.


----------



## RUT

Hmmm, maybe I dodged a bullet... so to speak.


----------



## VAMarine

RUT said:


> >> We replaced the recoil spring assembly with an aftermarket kit that has the same single spring/weight as the Gen 3 Glock 19 and the gun hasn't had a problem since. <<
> 
> Just curious as to whether you've considered this "fix" or not? I've only got 100 rounds or so through my Gen 4, and so far so good. However, if it does act up I'll consider trying the above out.


I consider it fixed. The gun works with the new spring kit when it didn't work before.

If it was something major I would expect Glock to fix it, but swapping a recoil spring is no biggy to me. Other opinions vary.


----------



## SMann

I love my Gen 3 G19. It sucks to hear about these gen 4 issues. In my humble opinion they tried to fix something that wasn't broke. I hope you guys get your issues straightened out before your confidence in Glock is lost for good. Good luck.


----------



## VAMarine

SMann said:


> I love my Gen 3 G19. It sucks to hear about these gen 4 issues. In my humble opinion they tried to fix something that wasn't broke. I hope you guys get your issues straightened out before your confidence in Glock is lost for good. Good luck.


In part, yes nothing was "broken" but Glock was loosing some market share to other pistols that feature the removable back straps and when you take into account folks like my wife with small hands while the pre 4th gen Glocks were not broken, they were a non option as she couldn't reach the trigger hardly at all.

I agree that the recoil springs would have been better left alone, but the overall Gen 4 package features some nice changes.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

VAMarine said:


> In part, yes nothing was "broken" but Glock was loosing some market share to other pistols that feature the removable back straps and when you take into account folks like my wife with small hands while the pre 4th gen Glocks were not broken, they were a non option as she couldn't reach the trigger hardly at all.
> 
> I agree that the recoil springs would have been better left alone, but the overall Gen 4 package features some nice changes.


I agree that the changes were all for the better, but they should've left the recoil spring assembly alone. Either way, I won my auction for the XDM45 today and the G19 will not be my duty weapon for much longer. If I get it fixed and put a bunch of rounds through it, then I may keep it for off duty.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I'm cleaning my G19 right now so I decided to take a look at the two different RSAs. Aesthetically the look the same. The only difference I see is on the back end of the RSA, the old one has a "0 3" and the new one has a "0 4". I'm not sure if there's any significance to that at all but figured it was worth mentioning. :mrgreen:


----------



## sbc_pd10

Hey guys let me throw my 2 cents worth in this discussion. After spending some time looking at a Gen4 22 for use as a duty weapon and having one do something I felt it shouldn't while inspecting it at the local shop(no need to go into details here I already posted on it a while back) I finally decided to wait until I could meet up with the regional LE rep from Glock and ask some questions as well as test fire a few test and evaluation guns.

Not to get off-topic too much but he showed up with a trunk full of Glocks with every model known to man except the .380 and honestly I didn't ask so that may have been there too. He even brought a full auto Gen 4 G18. 

Anyways he pulls a G22 box out the trunk, opens it and after removing the magazine and locking the slide back, hands me the pistol. I look and the first thing I see is the thing is filthy. When asked when was the last time it was cleaned, he just smiled at me and told me that he never cleans any of the test and evaluation guns to prove a point. According to him, not one of his test guns has ever malfunctioned. Pretty impressive right! I couldn't make them malfunction either, not that I was trying to but did shoot quite a bit of ammo on Glock's dime.

I had heard about issues with the G17 and asked him about it since there were multiple reasons we were already discussing it as a possible selection for my department. The response I received was that any cheap ammo that is loaded to minimum or close to minimum powder levels(as most cheap target ammo is) will not generate enough pressured to fully cycle the slide because the spring is designed for duty or sd ammo. However, he advised me that the problem could usually be resolved by running 100 rounds or so of +p ammo through the firearm which would break in and help loosen the stiffness of the spring.

Even so, Glock was aware of the mass of complaints and has now changed the spring that comes in the G17. If you look closely on the metal disc part of the the spring/rod assembly, you should see a number on it. I believe the new issue ones is something like 02. However, I am at work atm and will not be taking apart my duty weapon to double check. If you have a problem with your current Gen 4 G17, you should be able to contact Glock and receive this new spring/rod assembly at no charge.

Also I noticed an earlier post by a fellow LEO about his G17 issues on a duty weapon he purchased himself. According to my local Glock LE dealer, you should be able to have that firearm fixed or replaced (other then normal wear and tear) for as long as you own the firearm if you bought it through a Glock LE dealer using the LEO purchase program.

Finally (I get long winded I know hang in there), I ended up buying a Gen 4 G17 about a month ago to use as a duty weapon. At this time I am pretty darn close to 1k rounds and have not had a single issue with it. I have shot nothing but cheap target ammunition including Remington UMC, American Eagle, WBW, Zero, and some Georgia Arms. I actually took it to the academy 2 days ago and used it to shoot a qualification score for firearms instructor school(i go this week yay) and shot the absolute best score I have ever shot on that particular course in my life.

Moral of the story is check your spring/rod assembly and see which one you have. Then either try running some +p ammo through it or call Glock and get the new spring/rod assembly. From then on enjoy and be confident. It won't let you down.


----------



## Bigpoppy

I just picked up a Glock22 Gen4 on Mon(10-11-2010). I like it alot and I plan on carrying it from time to time after I put about 200-300 rds of FMJ and about 30-40rds. of carry ammo(Fed 165grain HST) through it. I have only shot a Mag and a half so far so I got a long way to go:yawinkle:


----------



## sbc_pd10

I just got back from a weeks worth of training to become a firearms instructor at our regional academy. I know we shot at least 1k rounds a piece there which brings my round count on my Gen 4 17 up over 1500 rounds. I have still not had a single malfunction. Of the 15 taking the class, 14 carried Glocks and 1 carried a Sig 226. There were several different model Glocks there, 22, 23, 21, 35, 17 and probably more then that. The point is that of all Glocks there, only 2 were Gen 4 pistols. The 17 belonging to me and a 22 another officer brought. I think every gun there had some sort of malfunction during the week with the exception of the 2 Gen 4 pistols.

Still concerned about Gen 4s?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

sbc_pd10 said:


> Still concerned about Gen 4s?


Why wouldn't I be? Just because your experiences differ from mine? Mine malfunctions quite often. I have a reason to be concerned as do many others who have these weapons. tumbleweed


----------



## sbc_pd10

BeefyBeefo said:


> Why wouldn't I be? Just because your experiences differ from mine? Mine malfunctions quite often. I have a reason to be concerned as do many others who have these weapons. tumbleweed


Well did you even bother to read my other post?

1) Which model Gen 4 are you having problems with? I think you said G19. Not sure why you would carry a G19 on duty but to each his own I guess.
2) Have you contacted Glock and what did they reply?
3) If you did contact them, did you try what they suggested?

Simply put if you have a duty gun as you said earlier that you are having problems with and have not attempted to address it with Glock, then thats on you. I have not heard of anyone having problems with Gen 4 Glocks recently(G17s anyway) unless they had one of the early ones and had not followed Glock's recommendations or gotten the new recoil spring(which they will send for free).

If you are truly a LEO and having issues and done all these things, then have you contacted your regional LE rep from Glock? Glock prides itself on providing the largest number of LE agencies with firearms and wants to keep it that way. They will take care of any problem you are experiencing.

With that said, and please keep in mind I am not trying to upset you, but from your posts and reactions I seriously doubt you have done any of this. If you had, we would not be having this conversation. So simply put, make a little effort on your own to make sure the weapon your life depends on functions properly or live with the consequences. However, stop bashing the gun and others' posts if you are not willing to put forth some effort on your own to resolve your problem. I promise you now that Glock is not going to just call you out the blue and ask how its going. You have to take some initiative for yourself. I told you in my other post which it seems you didn't even read that Glocks bought through the individual officer purchase program are supposed to be covered for the life of the gun with the exception of normal wear and tear such as replacing recoil spring assembly every 5k(i think thats right for gen 4) rounds and such. So there is no reason that you should not be able to easily have this addressed.

GL and let us know how it turns out if you ever do.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

sbc_pd10 said:


> Well did you even bother to read my other post?
> 
> 1) Which model Gen 4 are you having problems with? I think you said G19. Not sure why you would carry a G19 on duty but to each his own I guess.
> 2) Have you contacted Glock and what did they reply?
> 3) If you did contact them, did you try what they suggested?
> 
> Simply put if you have a duty gun as you said earlier that you are having problems with and have not attempted to address it with Glock, then thats on you. I have not heard of anyone having problems with Gen 4 Glocks recently(G17s anyway) unless they had one of the early ones and had not followed Glock's recommendations or gotten the new recoil spring(which they will send for free).
> 
> If you are truly a LEO and having issues and done all these things, then have you contacted your regional LE rep from Glock? Glock prides itself on providing the largest number of LE agencies with firearms and wants to keep it that way. They will take care of any problem you are experiencing.
> 
> With that said, and please keep in mind I am not trying to upset you, but from your posts and reactions I seriously doubt you have done any of this. If you had, we would not be having this conversation. So simply put, make a little effort on your own to make sure the weapon your life depends on functions properly or live with the consequences. However, stop bashing the gun and others' posts if you are not willing to put forth some effort on your own to resolve your problem. I promise you now that Glock is not going to just call you out the blue and ask how its going. You have to take some initiative for yourself. I told you in my other post which it seems you didn't even read that Glocks bought through the individual officer purchase program are supposed to be covered for the life of the gun with the exception of normal wear and tear such as replacing recoil spring assembly every 5k(i think thats right for gen 4) rounds and such. So there is no reason that you should not be able to easily have this addressed.
> 
> GL and let us know how it turns out if you ever do.


Read back in this thread and you will see that I have contacted the local Glock rep and they are in the process of trying to remedy the situation. I'm not bashing the weapon, I just think they shouldn't have changed something that worked great in the past. The reliability is what pushed me towards Glock in the first place. This isn't going to be my duty weapon any longer within the next two weeks either. You would also know that if you read my other posts. I hope yours continues to function as it should (and I believe it will). Again, read my other posts before telling me that I'm not putting forth any effort. You could have saved a lot of time and typed half the response. I have a new RSA here to test out, and if this doesn't correct the issues, then they are likely going to replace the firearm. They are handling it well.


----------



## sbc_pd10

Well I certainly hope the new recoil spring assembly fixes your problem. I did read your previous posts but you spoke as if you tried the new recoil spring and were still having problems. That is why I told you to keep contacting them if you are still having issues.

The other thing you should try if you continue to have issues is to have someone else shoot the gun. None of us are perfect and sometimes its the shooter and not the firearm. It could be something simple. Most likely the recoil spring assembly will fix your problem though.

I posted here with what I found because of what the question posed by the original poster stated. So while you may have concerns, my reply asking if there were still concerns was posed to him since it was he who brought up the question to begin with.

I personally don't like compact firearms for duty weapons but whatever suits you I guess is the way to go. While I carry a 9mm at work, I would not do so if there was another option but at this time I could not switch calibers. Its not an ideal round for LE use imo and depending on what you decide to do, I would suggest that if you do go with something else try a .40 or a .357 sig. 

Just out of curiosity, and I may have missed it, does your agency not issue a firearm? If they do, what is it and what made you decide to carry something else? My agency issues smith auto-loaders atm but they are not M&Ps. They are older model smiths and really need to be replaced. I hated the duty weapon they issued even though I shoot it well and the decision to move to something else was easy for me. Since I have switched though, and also since I have an excellent relationship with my Chief and the ability to suggest equipment purchases, they are talking now about trying to upgrade our current firearms. It doesn't hurt that I have shot higher scores than him the last few times out to the range and after switching firearms my scores are even higher hahah.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

sbc_pd10 said:


> Well I certainly hope the new recoil spring assembly fixes your problem. I did read your previous posts but you spoke as if you tried the new recoil spring and were still having problems. That is why I told you to keep contacting them if you are still having issues.


I haven't had time to test it. I'm going this weekend. 



> The other thing you should try if you continue to have issues is to have someone else shoot the gun. None of us are perfect and sometimes its the shooter and not the firearm. It could be something simple. Most likely the recoil spring assembly will fix your problem though.


I've had friends and a couple of our department instructors shoot the weapon and there were still issues. I also agree that the RSA should likely fix the issue since that seems to be the common culprit (based on what I've read/heard).



> I posted here with what I found because of what the question posed by the original poster stated. So while you may have concerns, my reply asking if there were still concerns was posed to him since it was he who brought up the question to begin with.


I understand. But IMO, there are reasons to be concerned based on the amount of reports that have been posted online with people having similar issues. It really sucks and it's sad to see it for Glocks as well. I've owned and shot many other models and never had any issues. I haven't lost faith in Glocks reliability and reputation, but rather in my weapon.



> I personally don't like compact firearms for duty weapons but whatever suits you I guess is the way to go. While I carry a 9mm at work, I would not do so if there was another option but at this time I could not switch calibers. Its not an ideal round for LE use imo and depending on what you decide to do, I would suggest that if you do go with something else try a .40 or a .357 sig.


I agree with you. I had 3 hours to purchase a firearm (started in the middle of a major operation). My new duty weapon is going to be an XDm 45. I've already purchased it. I'm breaking it in this weekend and just need to find my duty holster for it.



> Just out of curiosity, and I may have missed it, does your agency not issue a firearm? If they do, what is it and what made you decide to carry something else? My agency issues smith auto-loaders atm but they are not M&Ps. They are older model smiths and really need to be replaced. I hated the duty weapon they issued even though I shoot it well and the decision to move to something else was easy for me. Since I have switched though, and also since I have an excellent relationship with my Chief and the ability to suggest equipment purchases, they are talking now about trying to upgrade our current firearms. It doesn't hurt that I have shot higher scores than him the last few times out to the range and after switching firearms my scores are even higher hahah.


They do not issue firearms. Like I said above I had about 3 hours to purchase a weapon and that limited my choices. The place that was closest only carried Glocks. If I had more time, I would have seriously considered some other options. I don't like the feel of most of the Glocks, and that's the main reason I went with the G19. I prefer the 45 round personally.

:smt1099


----------



## sbc_pd10

Just a suggestion for your new duty holster, check out the Blackhawk Serpa 3 duty holster. I bought one for my G17 and it is by far the most superior holster I have ever used. Its secure but its also easy for the wearer to operate and fast. I personally think its faster to draw then even a single retention holster. I have tried a bunch of different holsters over the last couple years(bianchi, g&g, safariland) but the Blackhawk is superior to them all. Its design is made for a natural grasp of your firearm to release it into your hand without having to manipulate things in an awkward fashion.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

sbc_pd10 said:


> Just a suggestion for your new duty holster, check out the Blackhawk Serpa 3 duty holster. I bought one for my G17 and it is by far the most superior holster I have ever used. Its secure but its also easy for the wearer to operate and fast. I personally think its faster to draw then even a single retention holster. I have tried a bunch of different holsters over the last couple years(bianchi, g&g, safariland) but the Blackhawk is superior to them all. Its design is made for a natural grasp of your firearm to release it into your hand without having to manipulate things in an awkward fashion.


They don't make it for the XD 5" (The XDm 45 is 4.5") and the ones that I know will work will leave the slide sticking out the bottom. 

I like Serpas but they tend to not be too popular around here because a local officer had his lock up after getting into a scuffle one time and he couldn't draw his weapon.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Bummer about your Gen4 woes Beefy. Guess I'm finally getting a little wiser. Took me long enough. I liked everything about the new Gen4's but had real reservations about that new spring assembly in search of a problem. I understood why they did it on the 40's but the 9's were not necessary other than parts commonality perhaps. No worries. Sounds like aftermarket has already solved it and Glock will or already has as well.

Nice thing about Gaston is their main thing is reliability and if that comes into question heaven and earth will move to get it rectified quick. Too much at stake with all the volume contract accounts to blow it off. They may not be doing it for us individuals but we still benefit.

Good luck with your XDm 45 by the way. Should be a nice gun.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I shot 100 rounds through the G19 today with the new RSA and there were no malfunctions.

I also shot about 150 rounds through the new XDm45 and it shot great! No problems with that either.

Back tomorrow for more testing. :smt033

I'll keep everyone posted...


----------



## sbc_pd10

Good to hear it brother! I figured the new recoil spring would fix it. My understanding is that all the latest production 9mm gen 4s will have the new recoil springs from the manufacturer for those still concerned.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Well, the problem free shooting was short lived.

I shot another 100 rounds through it today and had 3 more stovepipes (identical to before). This makes the average/ratio about the same as before.

Also shot another 150 rounds through the XDm and didn't have any issues.

I'll get with the Glock rep and see what the next step is. tumbleweed


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I've been busy and haven't been able to update everyone.

The rep pretty much immediately offered to replace the firearm. I think I'm going to trade it for a 3rd gen G26 and use that for my off duty/BUG. :smt1099

On a side note, they've been having a ton of issues with Gen4 19 models (and 17 models) and Glock is reportedly reworking the RSA.


----------



## VAMarine

My wife shot just over 100rds through her 4th Gen G19 at our monthly IDPA match last weekend. Still no issues since going with the Glock Meister recoil spring assy.


----------



## sbc_pd10

Sorry I have been slow to respond.... been busy lately and more then a little ill with pnuemonia. I am sorry to hear you are still having problems but hopefully the Glock rep will work it out for you. I can honestly say I am suprised because I have not heard of anyone else recently having problems or any that had problems that were still persistent after receiving the new spring/rod assembly.

Hopefully, your XD will serve you well. Personally I hate the dang things but thats something for another thread and more personal preference anyway. GL with the G26 if you get one. I hear they make a good backup/CCW!


----------



## BeefyBeefo

sbc_pd10 said:


> Sorry I have been slow to respond.... been busy lately and more then a little ill with pnuemonia. I am sorry to hear you are still having problems but hopefully the Glock rep will work it out for you. I can honestly say I am suprised because I have not heard of anyone else recently having problems or any that had problems that were still persistent after receiving the new spring/rod assembly.
> 
> Hopefully, your XD will serve you well. Personally I hate the dang things but thats something for another thread and more personal preference anyway. GL with the G26 if you get one. I hear they make a good backup/CCW!


I didn't realize that I haven't even updated this thread. :anim_lol: Been busy here as well.

There have been quite a few people having issues around here and most of them are corrected by the new RSA, but not all. Oh well, I'm sure they will figure out what's going on.

I did exchange it for a G26 and it shoots great as I expected. It's also very easy to hide.


----------



## mik3gun

to avoid this problems I decided to buy a S&W MP9, in 1 month I have like 1200 rounds, 0 issue.

Pretty good the gun. 

I had read in other forums about the same issue and I remember reading somewhere a guy who called to glock and glock said they havent listen about that problem hahahhha

And there is manyyy people who have many rounds and 0 issue. but it is true many people have problems with g4 , just google and you will see.


----------



## FoodDude

*Gen 4, No problem*

I just picked up a Glock G34 Gen 4 and have put several hundred rounds through it without incident. Before purchasing it I noticed that Glock was offering to replace the main spring from certain Gen 4 models built prior to July. I felt this was a safe line in the sand that they had resolved the spring issue on the Gen 4's

Overall its a great gun and preforms flawlessly. I don't feel that there is any reason not to jump in and get a gen 4!

FD


----------



## emtrchr

I've had a gen4 22 for several months, put around 500 rounds through it without an issue. shooting WWB. i do love this gun.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

emtrchr said:


> I've had a gen4 22 for several months, put around 500 rounds through it without an issue. shooting WWB. i do love this gun.


The issue was unique to the 9mm models. It's good to hear that there are plenty of people not having issues though.


----------



## Packard

I read that Glock is offering free replacement springs for all the Gen4 (early production) guns except the baby Glocks which have had dual springs all along.


----------



## crescentstar69

All of this brings to mind a related point. It stinks that you had reliability issues, but you shot enough rounds through the gun to identify the problem. We bought our own guns at the agencies I worked for. It used to blow my mind how many officers bought a new duty gun, stuffed it into a holster, and carried it unfired. One guy cleaned and re-assembled his pistol incorrectly after qualifying, and carried it on duty for 3 months, completely unaware the slide wouldn't even cycle! The issue was discovered at the next qualification.

You should ALWAYS fire several hundred rounds of varying types through a new duty/defense weapon. Even though it is expensive, I you also need to shoot your duty ammo to make sure it functions properly. For the casual shooter, this is bad enough, but for duty and CCW, you must have total reliability and confidence in your weapon.

Congrats for having the sense to know the difference. Good luck, and stay safe!


----------

